# Oración de infinitivo



## Trans25

Sería correcta la siguiente oración de infinitivo??

"DAC begann mit der Wille, Designerteppische zu präsentieren und zu vermarkten"

(Original: DAC nace de la voluntad de aportar y comercializar alfombras de autor)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Aurin

Trans25 said:


> Sería correcta la siguiente oración de infinitivo??
> 
> "DAC begann mit der(dem; Dativ) Willen, Designerteppische zu präsentieren und zu vermarkten"
> 
> (Original: DAC nace de la voluntad de aportar y comercializar alfombras de autor)
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 
DAC entstand aus dem Wunsch,.....(otra posibilidad)
präsentieren=presentar. ¿Se entiende aportar en ese sentido?


----------



## Trans25

Tienes razón, aportar y presentar no tienen exactamente el mismo sentido, pero no se me ocurría otra idea 

Por cierto, ahí va otra Infinitvsatz que me plantea dudas:

"Es ist auch wichtig zu sagen, dass viel dieser Designer auch in anderen Bezeiche als Mode oder Interieurdesign arbeiten"

(Original: "Es importante saber que muchos de estos diseñadores proceden de otros ámbitos como el de la moda o el interiorismo. ")


----------



## Aurin

Trans25 said:


> Tienes razón, aportar y presentar no tienen exactamente el mismo sentido, pero no se me ocurría otra idea
> 
> Por cierto, ahí va otra Infinitvsatz que me plantea dudas:
> 
> "Es ist auch wichtig zu sagen, dass viele dieser Designer auch in anderen Bereichen als Mode- oder Interieurdesigner arbeiten"
> 
> (Original: "Es importante saber que muchos de estos diseñadores proceden de otros ámbitos como el de la moda o el interiorismo. ")


 
Erwähnenswert ist auch, dass viele dieser Designer aus anderen Bereichen der Mode und ...(no conozco interiorismo)kommen.


----------



## Aurin

Si interiorísmo es lo mismo que decoración sería: Innenausstattung


----------



## Trans25

Una pregunta: ese "aus anderen Bereichen der Mode und Innenausstattung kommen" es un genitivo?? Pero entonces desaparece la comparación, no? (de otros ámbitos como el de la moda o el interiorismo). 

Por cierto, sí: interiorismo es "decoración de interiores"

Gracias!!


----------



## Trans25

Buf, y ahora el más difícil todavía   Dos oraciones de infinitivo dentro de la misma frase... 

"Der Wunsch Designerteppiche zu machen und DACs kundige Arbeiter haben ermöglicht, die Designs zu warmer Wirklichkeit zu Werden"

Es la mejor opción que se me ha ocurrido para traducir "La voluntad de crear piezas de diseño en el mundo de las alfombras, junto con la gran experiencia de los profesionales de DAC, ha hecho posible traspasar los diseños a la cálida realidad de su colección."

Aquí me parece que me he complicado un poco demasiado... claro que la frase original tampoco es sencillita. Son correctas esas dos oraciones de infinitivo?

Gracias!!


----------



## Trans25

Ooops! Ich musste "werden" nicht gross schreiben...


----------



## Aurin

Exacto, es un genitivo. Para incluir el "como": aus anderen Bereichen wie der Mode und Innenausstattung.
A propósito la persona que trabaja en interiorísmo se llama "Innenausstatter" si prefieres la versión tuya.


----------



## Aurin

Trans25 said:


> Buf, y ahora el más difícil todavía  Dos oraciones de infinitivo dentro de la misma frase...
> 
> "Der Wunsch, Designerteppiche in der Teppichwelt zu machen(schaffen) und die große Erfahrung der DAC-Fachleute (DACs kundige Arbeiter) haben es ermöglicht, die Designs zu warmer Wirklichkeit zu Werden werden zu lassen"
> 
> Es la mejor opción que se me ha ocurrido para traducir "La voluntad de crear piezas de diseño en el mundo de las alfombras, junto con la gran experiencia de los profesionales de DAC, ha hecho posible traspasar los diseños a la cálida realidad de su colección."
> 
> Aquí me parece que me he complicado un poco demasiado... claro que la frase original tampoco es sencillita. Son correctas esas dos oraciones de infinitivo?
> 
> Gracias!!


No entiendo muy bien: cálida realidad de su colección
Si me lo explicas más, igual me surge una traducción adecuada.


----------



## Trans25

Se refiere a que han convertido los diseños en una realidad, lo de cálida me imagino que lo añaden por embellecer un poco el texto.

Aquí ya no me ha salido muy bien el ejercicio...  Además no acabo de entender las últimas correcciones: 

- Ese "es" entre haben y ermöglicht es parecido al "it" inglés que anticipa sujetos o complementos?? (... have made it possible to...)
- Y el lassen??? de dónde sale. Lo que quiero decir es (con una frase algo más sencilla): han convertido los diseños en realidad.


----------



## Aurin

Tus intentos no han sido mal. Lo que puse entre paréntesis también es correcto. 
El "es" anticipa como dices el complemento. No sé suficiente inglés para saber si es lo mismo en inglés.
El "lassen" tiene muchos significados en alemán, entre otros por ejemplo lo que hacen otros, no uno mismo.
Ich schneide mir das Haar. (si lo hago yo misma)
Ich lasse mir das Haar schneiden. (si lo hace el peluquero)
Una sugerencia para la frase:
...und die große Erfahrung der DAC-Fachleute haben die Designs in dieser Kollektion möglich gemacht.


----------



## Trans25

Aurin said:


> Erwähnenswert ist auch, dass viele dieser Designer aus anderen Bereichen der Mode und ...(no conozco interiorismo)kommen.


 

Una pregunta sobre esta oración, repasando el texto me he dado cuenta de la -r de dieser. Es correcta? Quiero utilizar Designer en plural: siendo el sujeto de kommen debería estar en nominativo, de manera que la -r de dieser no me acaba de cuadrar. La terminación del nominativo plural es -e, no? 

"... *dass viele diese Designer* aus anderen Bereichen wie Mode un Innenausstattung kommen"

Alguien puede sacarme de dudas?   Muchas garcias!!


----------



## muycuriosa

Trans25 said:


> Una pregunta sobre esta oración, repasando el texto me he dado cuenta de la -r de dieser. Es correcta? Quiero utilizar Designer en plural: siendo el sujeto de kommen debería estar en nominativo, de manera que la -r de dieser no me acaba de cuadrar. La terminación del nominativo plural es -e, no?
> 
> "... *dass viele diese Designer* aus anderen Bereichen wie Mode un Innenausstattung kommen"
> 
> Alguien puede sacarme de dudas?  Muchas garcias!!


 
Lo intentaré.
'viele dieser Designer' es correcto; 'viele von diesen Designern' lo sería también; 
es que 'dieser Designer' es un genitivo - como lo tienes también en 'die Kinder dieser Designer'
'viele diese Designer' es (- y estoy bastante segura -) incorrecto; puedes poner 'viele Designer', 'diese Designer' y 'viele dieser Designer' con significados diferentes, pero no puedes mezclar diciendo 'viele diese Designer';

También has hecho otra pregunta sobre el 'como'. A mí me parece que sería mejor decir: 'aus anderen Bereichen wie dem der Mode oder der Innenausstattung kommen'.

Saludos.


----------



## Trans25

Muchísimas gracias!! La verdad es que lo has explicado de forma muy clara. Lo que no acabo de ver es el "wie dem der Mode" sería incorrecto sin los artículos? El dem es un pronombre relativo cuyo antecedente es "Bereichen" Si no es así, de dónde sale?

Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## muycuriosa

Trans25 said:


> Muchísimas gracias!! La verdad es que lo has explicado de forma muy clara. Lo que no acabo de ver es el "wie dem der Mode" sería incorrecto sin los artículos? El dem es un pronombre relativo cuyo antecedente es "Bereichen" Si no es así, de dónde sale?
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo!


 
La frase es más o menos 'aus anderen Bereichen wie dem der Mode ...', no?
Pienso que en alemán 'dem' es una forma más breve de decir 'dem Bereich' (no es un pronombre relativo); 'der Mode' es de nuevo un genitivo. Así la frase es: 'die auch aus anderen Bereichen wie dem der Mode oder (dem) der Innenausstattung kommen'.
Probablemente puedes también decirlo de manera más corta: 'die auch aus anderen Bereichen wie z.B. der Mode oder der Innenausstattung kommen'. 
Aquí el 'der (Mode)' viene después de 'aus', no es un genitivo.
Es decir que 'dem' no es necesario; el otro artículo, sin embargo, es necesario.

Espero que la explicación sea bastante claro.

Saludos


----------

